# Sky to launch FTA service installed for £150



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Sky have today announced details of a new FTA satellite promotion, priced at just £150 for equipment and standard installation.

The service, due to launch "later this year", will come with a viewing card (to allow ITV, C4 and BBC regions to be viewed) but no requirement to subscribe to any Sky services. 

That said, consumers will still be able to upgrade to a subscription package at any time without the need for any extra equipment.

The offering is designed to bring digital TV to those who are not currently interested in pay TV but cannot get access to DTT service FreeView: recent figures show that some 27% of UK households are currently unable to receive the full FreeView lineup. 

"Wonder how long it will take BSKYB owned DirecTV to try this trick to get the foot in the door"


----------

